

LightUp Teaches Kids Electronics With Augmented Reality - shravan
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/31/lightup-helps-kids-learn-electronics-with-augmented-reality/

======
dchichkov
From what I remember from my childhood (age 4-5) it was a lot easier to
understand workings of analog components, particularly ones with some physical
(or visual) interface that you could actually see. Like relay with visible
moving parts, or voltmeter with moving coil/pointer, or oscilloscope, or a
resistor that heats up and that you can touch, or a capacitor that makes a
noisy spark when discharged. And on the opposite, digital components that were
not giving any direct visual/sensory clues were a lot more difficult to
understand (like 555).

So, I guess, these extra visualizations can be really helpful at early stages.

With more abstract concepts, like modulated wave, detector radio, etc (which
BTW can be understood at 5 as well) I don't think that visualizations like
these can help. In my opinion later stages really depend on abstract thinking
and there is no way avoiding it.

------
tpondich
True, visualizations can only go so far, but our goal is to take our platform
beyond that. Not too many people have access to an oscilloscope or equipment
to analyze the projects they can make with traditional kits. Our app is a cost
effective way to show similar analysis, like what a modulated wave would look
like on an oscilloscope. This is helpful in understanding abstract concepts.

